# "Mr Arctic Corsair"



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

"Mr Arctic Corsair" Skipper Jim Williams who died in October 2015. RIP Jim Williams. He looked after the last HULL sidewinder for many years, and was a very good tour guide on the Arctic Corsair.


----------

